# Technical camera help



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Hello everyone, posting this here hoping that there's someone out there that tinkers with cameras and might help me out a bit.

I've found a Panasonic TZ70 for a very good price on my local advert which I would be interested in website but it seems to have a technical problem.

The camera was supposedly opened up to remove a speck (or something like that) on the sensor and ever since it gives an error. (System Error Focus)

It's been opened up again afterwards but the same thing persists. The guy doesn't seem experienced about it.

Is it possible that he may have messed something up (damaged/broken) or did he simply misplace something ?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I worked in photographic retail for 13 years and can tell you that amateur repairs are rarely successful. I suspect it's cheap because it's broken, professional repairs are not going to be cheap.

I'd avoid it, to be safe. :wink:


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

I did an internet search on `Panasonic TZ70 system error focus' and found some info. Apparently you can sometimes reset the sensor using the power button but failing that it is likely to be a damaged sensor which means a visit to a repair centre. Mention was made of dirt affecting the sensor and it is possible to blow it out but general view was only to try that on an old camera. Replacement sensor cost was put at around £150.


----------



## al_kaholik (May 22, 2018)

I'd steer clear.

But it may just need the sensor reset as @richy176 alludes to. Fortune favours the brave, but they sometimes walk away with nothing to show


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I too did some searching and, yes, apparently it could just be some dirt or a part that is misplaced but also damage to various components...

Haven't taken a decision, yet...

Spoken to the guy and he really seems genuine about it but he doesn't seem to know what the problem is. Even offered me a photo of the lens ensemble with some sort of a rod that is part of the zooming/focusing mechanism that supposedly doesn't sit as it should but I couldn't figure out what the problem is as I have no experience with such things.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

gimli said:


> I too did some searching and, yes, apparently it could just be some dirt or a part that is misplaced but also damage to various components...
> 
> Haven't taken a decision, yet...
> 
> Spoken to the guy and he really seems genuine about it but he doesn't seem to know what the problem is. Even offered me a photo of the lens ensemble with some sort of a rod that is part of the zooming/focusing mechanism that supposedly doesn't sit as it should but I couldn't figure out what the problem is as I have no experience with such things.


 System error (focus) might be some grit between one or more of the lens tubes or some dirt/grit in the focus drive, it's not uncommon with compact cameras of this type if used in dirty environments or on beaches etc. I had it happen with a Sony I used to take underground with me, fortunately I managed to clear it with compressed air can and didn't need to disassemble the camera.


----------

